# "Playboy en Espanol" listed as $0 (free) - is this a mistake?



## Guest

I was looking at my programming after logging into my account. 

Under "A La Carte" section, the first choice is "Playboy en Espanol $0.00" and
the checkbox is open.(not greyed out like certain options)

My only package is "America's Top 120" and nothing else.(as listed on my 
monthly bill) 

I do not speak Spanish. My only laugague is English. Then again.... I don't
really care if the Plaboy channel is in Spanish or Klingon! 

I checked it and went to the next page... still no additional fees... same as
before, except that it tells me that "Playboy en Espanol" will be added.... I
didn't click the final button... Not sure if this is a trap or not.... 

Any ideas? 


Edit: decided to try it anyway..... the last page told me my programming has
been changed.... but I cannot see "Playboy en Espanol" on my DVR's guide yet.


----------



## rphillips187

I didn't realize they spoke in any language on that channel.


----------



## dennispap

let us know what happens


----------



## BNUMM

You must subscribe to a Dish Latino package to get it.


----------



## phrelin

BNUMM said:


> You must subscribe to a Dish Latino package to get it.


Maybe, but right now it's an option on my programming page also.


----------



## grog

Playboy channel is included even in the lowest cost Latino package offering.

Maybe you have one of the Latino Packages?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/spanishProgramming/default.aspx

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/packages/spanishProgramming/DishMEXICO.pdf

There are other funny things in the package information.

Check this out:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/comparisonguide/default.aspx



Yes indeed....

Channel '..........................' is included in the America Top120+, 200 and 250.
While Channel '...........................' is only included in the America Top 250.

I wonder what the '...........................' channel has that moved it into the Top 250 only?


----------



## FTA Michael

I've got AT250, no Latino. When I checked the box to add it for free (just as an experiment, you understand), the result page told me that it could not be added to my account and that I should call a phone number for help.

I remember it being available with Dish Latino, so now that makes sense. Would it be a free add-on if I bought Latino Bonus?


----------



## 356B

It's available for $00.00 for me.....


----------



## phrelin

Yeah, I noticed all those extra lines with nothing in them in the package comparison listing. Weird.

It appears on my Programming page, I have in the A La Carte options things like CineLatino and Latino Bonus that I could choose for a price. But Playboy en Espanol is there for free.

Perhaps the webmaster is allowing the webgrasshopper to run these particular pages and he doesn't have the moves down right.


----------



## James Long

grog said:


> Channel '..........................' is included in the America Top120+, 200 and 250.
> While Channel '...........................' is only included in the America Top 250.
> 
> I wonder what the '...........................' channel has that moved it into the Top 250 only?


Channel '...........................' (the last one noted) is NatGeo. Most of the ...... channels are the 12 FS RSNs that are off air. There should be one in the list that is Top200 and 250 only. That one would be FX.

This was DISH's way of pulling the disputed channels from the channel listing on the compare page. Unfortunately they left the logos on the package page (the last time I checked).


----------



## BattleZone

Playboy en Espanol is only available with the Latino packages. It is an option that you have to specifically ask for, so that families with kids don't automatically get it without knowing it, but is a no-extra-charge option (for those subscribing to the Latino packages).


----------



## SayWhat?

For those that have added it via the web as a test, has the channel been activated?


----------



## Sddnexplsn

It was available to me for $0.00 as well so I tried it and submitted the request. Instantly I could see the playboy in Spanish channel! we have the dish Latino package. FREE PORN!! So excited.


----------

